# Fish Oil Capsules



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

This is directed to those who have been taking fish oil capsules on a daily basis.

In light of the new study that was released this past week stating that those who take fish oil capsules have significantly higher chances of developing prostrate cancer, I am wondering what most of you plan to do.

Will you continue to take fish oil capsules or have you decided to discontinue them even though there has been evidence that they help to reduce heart attacks and strokes?

It's a difficult call!!

http://www.nbcnews.com/health/fish-oils-may-raise-prostate-cancer-risks-study-confirms-6C10597283

I am coming to the conclusion that the best way to go is to eat a balanced diet and exercise and throw all of the supplements away including multi-vitamins which also have their downside.

http://www.thestar.com/life/health_wellness/2012/11/02/should_you_take_a_multivitamin.html

My grandfather lived into his 90's and never took any supplements but did eat well and walked a lot.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

Belguy said:


> This is directed to those who have been taking fish oil capsules on a daily basis.
> 
> In light of the new study that was released this past week stating that those who take fish oil capsules have significantly higher chances of developing prostrate cancer, I am wondering what most of you plan to do.
> 
> ...


i take no supplements at all ... there is really not a single one for which there is a long record of benefits and newer studies slam even the old standbys like vitamin-e, fish oil, anti-oxidants and even vitamin-d


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Belguy said:


> I am coming to the conclusion that the best way to go is to eat a balanced diet and exercise and throw all of the supplements away including multi-vitamins which also have their downside.


This will always be the best option, the problem is that the typical North American diet is far from being balanced.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

It should be recognized that there are competing studies showing opposite results. The latest study is not necessarily the best study. It is very difficult to make conclusions without examining more lifestyle factors of those involved in the study and the quality of the fish products being consumed - some fish oil capsules are much purer than others. In general, populations that consume high seafood diets such as Oriental or Mediterranean populations have much lower rates of prostate cancer and their rates tend to increase when they move to North America (where more red meat is consumed). It should also be noted that omega 3 is not an optional nutrient but an essential one and omega 3 has been shown have positive influence against heart disease. That being said, perhaps a fish oil capsule should be used during periods when our fish consumption is lower rather than on a daily basis.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Actually the latest reviews of fish oil supplementation for prevention of heart attack, stroke, depression, dementia are all negative. Currently, unless one is pregnant or lactating, they don't look beneficial. It is not unusual in medicine to see initial small studies being positive and then larger trials being negative. It has to do with various biases.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I wouldn't jump to any conclusions until I did more research. How legit is this claim? Who is making it? Who financed this study? Have others in the same field duplicated the results or at least critiqued it?

This is a tricky subject. There are a lot of biased studies, both pro and con. It is easy to make anything look bad if you rig the study and this is commonly done by drug companies to discredit non prescription vitamin and similar supplements.

There are also studies jimmied up by people with overpriced supplements to sell.

You need to get an independent opinion if possible.

PS I wouldn't take NBC or the Star's word for anything unless backed up by at least 5 independent witnesses.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

The reviews that say fish oil is not of benefit (except in pregnancy and breast feeding) are in places like the Cochrane Collaboration (a non-profit in charge of compiling and reviewing all studies), the British Medical Journal, the Journal of the American Medical Association, WHO recommendations and the like.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't take fish oil but I do take certain vitamins and supplements that I know are of benefit to me. I have proven they help to my own satisfaction, backed up by medical tests recommended by my doctor.

This makes it hard for me to dismiss non prescription remedies and vitamins out of hand. Even so I am deeply suspicious, especially if crystals are involved.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

> Before we get to the study itself -- and we will -- let's talk about the media, whose reporting here is disgraceful, incompetent, and scientifically illiterate. Here's an example of some of the headlines, the idiocy of which will become clear in just a moment.
> 
> • "Omega-3 supplements linked to prostate cancer" (Fox News)
> 
> ...


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/dr-jonny-bowden/fish-oil-prostate-cancer_b_3601906.html


----------

